# A bit of fun



## nineyards (Jul 20, 2014)

Some pictures are just begging to have speech bubbles photoshopped into them
Feel free to add yours


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 20, 2014)

nineyards said:


> Some pictures are just begging to have speech bubbles photoshopped into them
> Feel free to add yours



Excellent idea, I'm going on shoot now but will be sure to contribute if I have something interesting to be made from one of my (legacy) shots


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 20, 2014)

My contribution ;D


----------

